# Which one is better Axel or Prozilla ?



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Hi All,
I got two download Managers for linux, Axel Download Accelerator and Prozilla. Can any one tell me which one is Good Download accelerator for Linux?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I haven't used either of them. Can you tell me a little bit about them and I can try and make a better decision. What do they download? 

Cheers!


----------



## KiranKumar.P (May 1, 2007)

Ya, sure, both are download accelerators(DA) , Axel , a light weight Command line DA. It supports multithread downloads. You can get it using aptitude utility command 'sudo apt-get install axel'.
Once installation is done, you can use it for accelerating your downloads. for example
open one terminal and get the direct link of the download say, 
http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/getdeb/ubuntu/jaunty/ub/ubuntu-tweak_0.4.8-1~getdeb1_all.deb

and to use axel use the following command

'axel http://cesium.di.uminho.pt/pub/getdeb/ubuntu/jaunty/ub/ubuntu-tweak_0.4.8-1~getdeb1_all.deb'

now the next one, Prozilla, i never experienced this one, but read a review over net.It says it does the same functionality as Axel does but a gui software.

the one disadvantage of axel is if your ftp sites need authentication for download, then axel fails here, as it wont support downloads by providing password and username. As per the review, prozilla takes advantage here over Axel.

i found only rpm repositories for prozilla and i need to try it actually.


----------



## sephy (Aug 11, 2009)

Prozilla is better if you need the functions that axel can't provide. Doesn't get more simple than that.

I always use sftp for password protected ftp sites so I've never had to use prozilla.
If you want to install it you can convert the rpm file to deb by using alien (command line only).
Install alien from the repos and type 

```
alien packagefile.rpm
sudo dpkg -i packagefile.deb
```
If that doesn't work you can try adding --scripts:

```
alien --scripts packagefile.rpm
sudo dpkg -i packagefile.rpm
```


----------

